# VK - Podstick, MVV II X, Antares, Aegis X, Afeng 30W & Much More!



## Gizmo (2/10/19)

New Arrivals:

Smok RPM40 Pod Kit ( Bright Black, Prism Chrome, Purple Red )
Smok RPM40 Coils 0.6Ohm 5 Pack
Dovpo MVV II X 
VooPoo Drag Baby Trio
Nikola Antares Pod Kit
Nikola Antares Replacement Pods
Nikola Antares Replacement Coils ( 0.6Ohm & 1.4Ohm )
Geek Vape Aegis X Mod
Vaporesso PodStick ( Black, Blue, Silver, & Phantom )
Vaporesso PodStick 1.3Ohm
Vaporesso PodStick 0.6Ohm
SnowWolf Afeng 30W Kit
Afeng Repalacement Pods
Afeng X-Grid Coils
Sigelei Sobra Kits
Sigelei Sobra Kit Coils MS-H
Sigelei Sobra Replacement Glass

Restocks:

Smok RPM40 Pod Kit White
Smok Nord Regular Coils


----------



## Gizmo (2/10/19)

Click here to check them out *CLICK ME*


----------



## StompieZA (2/10/19)

Do you guys stock coils for the Drag Baby?


----------

